# Ive had a positive OV test for 3 days now - is this ok for my FET?



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

My Ovulation test has been positive since friday afternoon. My frosties have been thawed today (will hear tomorrow) - is it ok to have my LH surge this long, im worried now!!  Thought the surge was supposed to be for a few hours!!

Any advice please?

xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi hun. Came across your post. Dont know to much about natural fet but did find this info, hope it helps :

It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours.


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Michelle honey how are doing?

Thank you so much for the info. I am worried because i thought i was having a long surge and not ovulating so embies would be put back in at the wrong time. Too late to call nurse for advice as being thawed today.

Take care xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi


Im sure all will be fine hun, wishing you lots of luck! I will keep an eye out for you to see how things are going.


Im well thanks, just in that waiting stage again. 
Take care xxx


----------

